# Finished the Humidor



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I finished the humidor the other day. This morning I actually started introducing moisture to the spanish cedar lining. So for the next few days I will be wiping down the cedar with distilled water, while at the same time I have the humidifier inside loaded with distilled water also. As soon as everything stabilizes, it's off to my buddy's cigar and gun store. I ended up using three coats of general's wipe on poly after an initial coat of clear shellac. 0000 steel wool between each coat. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

I really like the finished product, but more interested in the box joinery.
Is that perhaps a kehoe jog used to make the dovetail ends. I just found this jog and find it really interesting. If this is correct, please tell me all you can about this.

Thanks


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*WOW Mike,that is awesome,beautifull work.:clap::clap:*


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

crosley,
Yes I did use a kehoe jig for the dovetail splines. If you look in the tool section I did a review on it. Also there is a video on it if you click on the link for 'dovetail spline jig' that is advertised on this site.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike that turned out beautiful! Very, very nice! Is this a gift or a keeper? 

John


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

That is beautiful Mike! :thumbsup:
I really like the way the grain runs across the panels into the edges.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
This one's a keeper. Although my little brother wants one. I'll make him one this winter.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Terrific job Firehawk. Looks great, nice proportions and the color turned out superb.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike, it's just beautiful! Great job and a superb finish. I don't smoke cigars but, I'd love to have a humidor that nice in my house.
Gene


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job Mike, truly beautiful work!


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

thats just awesome work Mike. Very beautiful.
love the finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Looks awesome, great job.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet !


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW!!! 
That is some seriously nice looking box Mike. Forget you little brother, I want one. :laughing: Great job.
By the way, how did you get the perfect corners cut on the lathe. Mine usually come out rounded. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> By the way, how did you get the perfect corners cut on the lathe. Mine usually come out rounded.


Agreed, that's some fancy skew chisel work! :laughing:

Everything about that humidor just looks right! :thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent work Mike. It's beautiful.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I have been watching it the last few days since putting the humidifier in there. The humidity has been staying in the low to mid 70's. I had to shave a few pieces of the spanish cedar so it wasn't binding. I am going out now to slot the four screwholes holding the top piece of cedar to the lid. The cedar is bowing slightly from expanding. This is the first time I have made something and than introduced moisture to it after the fact. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

that is awesome, i smoke mine up to fast, it would'nt humidor enough.


----------

